# Anfängerfrage: daten  in datenbank speichern



## Alex_Groß (22. Aug 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich bräuchte sehr Eure Hilfe, da ich kaum Erfahrung mit JSP habe. Ich muss die Daten aus mehreren 
Eingabefelder in eine Datenbank speichern. Ich habe zwar die Beispiele für Einlesen der Daten gefunden, aber mit Speichern klappt noch nicht. Kann evtl. jemand kurz ein quellcode-beispiel liefern? denke damit waere mir schon sehr geholfen. auf wunsch kann ich auch meinen bisherigen quellcode hier einstellen.
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Alx


----------



## XHelp (22. Aug 2010)

Gibt es denn hier keine Beispiele?
Was ist es denn für eien Datenbank?


----------



## Alex_Groß (22. Aug 2010)

ich arbeite mit postgres und wie gesagt, habe noch gar keine erfahrung mit jsp und java überhaupt
daher wäre ich für einen konkreten beispiel sehr dankbar


----------



## XHelp (22. Aug 2010)

Let me google that for you
Klick doch auf einen beliebigen Link und es werden bestimmt Beispiele dabei sein. In der Insel ist auch etwas zu finden: Java ist auch eine Insel – 20 Datenbankmanagement mit JDBC


----------



## JanHH (24. Aug 2010)

Wie wärs mit JPA!?


----------



## ARadauer (24. Aug 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Wie wärs mit JPA!?



Ich finde man sollte sich vorher mal mit den Grundlagen (jdbc) beschäftigen.


----------



## JanHH (24. Aug 2010)

Find ich nicht.


----------



## XHelp (24. Aug 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Find ich nicht.



Naja, um etwas erweitertes zu benutzen, sollte man schon wissen wie die Grundlagen funktionieren. Mit Copy&Paste wird man sich bestimmte etwas zaubern können, aber es geht um Verständnis.


----------



## JanHH (25. Aug 2010)

Naja, JDBC ist nun nicht gerade etwas, was schwierig zu verstehen ist. Kann man in einer halben Stunde lesen und verstehen. Allerdings dürfte ein Projekt-Setup. wo JPA integriert ist, fast schon grössere Probleme bereiten, als das per Hand mit JDBC und SQL zu programmieren.. der TS sollte mal ein bisschen mehr über die Art der Anwendung und seine bereits vorhandenen Datenbankkenntnisse erzählen.


----------

